# Air Weapons Controllers?



## Judy (24 Jul 2005)

Looking for qualified air weapons controllers....

I just finished the weapons course in Cornwall, and will be starting into the 'real world' soon.  Want to know what I should expect, etc.


----------



## Air4ce (25 Jul 2005)

AWC hey?  Sorry to hear that.  But look on the bright side (pun intended), the Hole's days are numbered and soon you can move above ground with the rest of your AEC brethren.


----------



## Judy (25 Jul 2005)

Hey, I'm THRILLED to be weapons - so much more exciting and interesting than air traffic control.  Way better posting options too.

I don't think I could do ATC every day... too dull.


----------



## Garry (25 Jul 2005)

Judy Judy Judy,

You won't be in "the real world" for a bit, but welcome anyways.

And btw, you're an "Aerospace Controller".

Saw the 42 sign, you coming to Cold Lake?

Cheers-Garry


----------



## Shadowhawk (26 Jul 2005)

Judy, Garry .. you both with 42?


----------



## strongchristian (26 Jul 2005)

I also want to be an Aerospace Controller. I currently have it in as my second choice in my application, my first is pilot but I heard there is not much chance to get that. I'm wondering what are the requirements to be accepted to this job? I have a degree in Arts and not much else, but I recently started work on a private pilot program. Can anyone tell me more about the job that the website doesn't say?


----------



## Judy (26 Jul 2005)

Shadow - I did my OJT at 42, and I may be coming back for the August TFC course - are you there now? 

Garry - thanks for "correcting me" that I'm not yet in the "real world" and that I'm an "Aerospace controller".   Ask any weaponeer and they call themselves an air weapons controller - just like people in ATC call themselves Air Traffic Controllers.   You're obviously in the trade - AEC Op, so you would know that too.   Also - I wanted to talk to a weapons controller... not just a general AEC person - so why not specify???  If I said "Any AECs out there?"... I would get some VFR controller telling me about the tower! But thanks for that great tip.


----------



## Judy (26 Jul 2005)

strongchristian said:
			
		

> I also want to be an Aerospace Controller. I currently have it in as my second choice in my application, my first is pilot but I heard there is not much chance to get that. I'm wondering what are the requirements to be accepted to this job? I have a degree in Arts and not much else, but I recently started work on a private pilot program. Can anyone tell me more about the job that the website doesn't say?



Christian - Im AEC and I have a Kinesiology degree!

PM me, and I'll give you all the info you want.


----------



## strongchristian (26 Jul 2005)

Hey 

I'm really jealous of you! Congrats on getting in!

Well, to start, what's your average day like on that job?. How long is your contract there? What base are AWC usually stationed at, how often do they have to go overseas? Is it fun?!

Was that too much? 

Vancouver recruiting office seems slow as molasses, just between you and me  ??? Still havent even gone in to write my CFAT yet


----------



## Air4ce (26 Jul 2005)

Geez Judy, you seem to be getting a little defensive with Garry.  You are now on the "dark" side of the trade are are bound to get more ribbing from your more "enlightened" ATC brothers and sisters.  You will find that the barbs flow both ways.  As for getting a reply from another AWC, you probably won't get one.  There's no checklist for it.

You are very correct about AWCs having the better posting options.  But as far as excitement levels are concerned, I think you'll find with the lack of aircraft and pilot shortage in the CF that both sides of the trade have their dull moments.  This is when you'll get to hear all the "Well in my day..." stories.  I know Garry has a few of those.

Any how, from an old "VFR" controller, welcome to the wonderful world of "AEC".


----------



## Judy (26 Jul 2005)

I wasn't trying to be rude with him, I just didnt think it was necessary for him to be "scolding me" like the little Jr. O that I am.

I was just trying to post a friendly thread to find another AWC to talk to - not trying to assert how great I am now that I finished Cornwall! 


What are you doing now?


----------



## Shadowhawk (27 Jul 2005)

Judy, 

Yes I am an ATIS Tech with 42 now... posted here in Jan 05. Love it. Great place to work ... Don't know about ops side of things but the tech (maintenance) side is good. Lots of good folks in ops too.

Cheers


----------



## Air4ce (29 Jul 2005)

Judy

What am I doing now?

I'm currently working out of trade.  Trying to "broaden my depth of experience".  It doesn't appear to be working.


----------



## Garry (30 Jul 2005)

Actually Judy I wasn't scolding a "Jr O", I was ribbing a fellow AEC.

The "ribbing" will get worse when you get on Squadron, and much worse if you ever make it to the Mess.

...particularly if you see me there 

Cheers-Garry.


----------



## strongchristian (30 Jul 2005)

Why? Friendly ribbing I can see, but I would be disappointed if experienced AEC weren't professional and helpful to the new people. I'm expecting alot more maturity than what you see with privates and drill sargeants starting in the infantry.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (30 Jul 2005)

strongchristian said:
			
		

> Why? Friendly ribbing I can see, but I would be disappointed if experienced AEC weren't professional and helpful to the new people. I'm expecting alot more maturity than what you see with privates and drill sargeants starting in the infantry.



Strongchristian,

I would suggest that you grow a stronger skin if you view the mild exchange that has gone on as excessive.  As well, seeing as you are not yet in the military let alone the infantry maybe should refrain from broad generalizations regarding people, institutions, and cultures you know nothing about.  As has been said before many time on this board, "Stay in your lane."


----------



## Judy (30 Jul 2005)

Garry - are you in Cold Lake at 42?  Or are you on the "dark side" aka ATC?


----------



## strongchristian (30 Jul 2005)

I probably know more about Air traffic control than you "ammo tech."    I've been in ATC towers and I'm a pilot. I wasn't talking about anything going on in this thread, but I'm just aware of how complex the ATC job is and I'm just hoping the Air force are as good at training new people as Nav Canada is. I'm currently in the application process for both the civilian and military ATC jobs.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Jul 2005)

strongchristian said:
			
		

> I probably know more about Air traffic control than you "ammo tech."     I've been in ATC towers and I'm a pilot. I wasn't talking about anything going on in this thread, but I'm just aware of how complex the ATC job is and I'm just hoping the Air force are as good at training new people as Nav Canada is. I'm currently in the application process for both the civilian and military ATC jobs.



And ammo tech knows a lot more about serving in the military than you do at this point. As this is army.ca, not navcan.ca and as you have expressed an interest in taking the Queen's shilling my suggestion is listen to the advice offered.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2005)

strongchristian said:
			
		

> I'm expecting alot more maturity than what you see with privates and drill *sargeants* starting in the infantry.



So notwithstanding the totally empty profile you have, please enlighten us as to your vast experience of the relationship between *Sergeants * that teach drill (we don't have Drill Sergeants in the CF) and the Privates they are instructing.



			
				strongchristian said:
			
		

> I'm currently in the application process for both the civilian and military ATC jobs.



My bad. Didn't realize that you hadn't joined yet. Just a lot of pokers in the fire, trying to determine your commitment I guess.


----------



## strongchristian (30 Jul 2005)

Really funny stuff... ;D Seems like just because I am not property of the DND yet that I am not allowed to have an opinion on anything, even if it is something I'm familiar with like Air Traffic Control. I sure hope he does know more about serving in the army, seeing as I'm a civilian. 

Anyways, if you want to know where I'm at, I'm in the recruiting process right now and my first choice is pilot, and my second is ATC. I'm also talking with NavCan too. I'd be happy getting either choice with the CF, I'm a strong supporter of the military


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2005)

strongchristian said:
			
		

> Really funny stuff... ;D Seems like just because I am not property of the DND yet that I am not allowed to have an opinion on anything, even if it is something I'm familiar with like Air Traffic Control.



It's not your experience as an ATC I'm questioning. You made a statement about relationships between Privates and Sergeants. If you don't know what your talking about, don't. I know that if you join you'll find out first hand about that relationship, feel free to question your Sergeant's maturity with him at that point. I'm sure he'll be more than happy to enlighten you.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Jul 2005)

strongchristian neither Ammotech90, recceguy, or I would dare to presume to do, or to tell you how to do, your job as a ATC, civvy or military. If you're qualified to be in that tower then I'm going to presume/trust that you know what you're doing up there and leave it at that. I/we would never come up and begin offering advice on how to do YOUR job. We do try to stay within our respective arcs, here and in the real world. 

Perhaps you should consider the same. You have made statements here and assumptions that it is obvious you know little about and been counselled/corrected by those that do. 
(feel to check out our respective profiles for our credentials in this regard).


----------



## Garry (30 Jul 2005)

Judy,

Re: dark side. As it happens, in another 12 hours I'll be neither. After 28 years, I'm retiring- this is my last shift.

May see you at the mess anyways- I'll be the old fat bald guy in the corner.

Cheers-Garry


----------



## mdh (31 Jul 2005)

> Judy,
> 
> Re: dark side. As it happens, in another 12 hours I'll be neither. After 28 years, I'm retiring- this is my last shift.
> 
> ...



Congrats Garry!!

28 years is an impressive run by any standard,

Good luck   

ps - this should give you more time to post on the forums


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Jul 2005)

> Seems like just because I am not property of the DND yet that I am not allowed to have an opinion on anything,



Of course your intitled to one.

Your opinion on the military however has about as much weight behind it as my opinion about being an air traffic controller does. I'm sure you get the point.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (31 Jul 2005)

strongchristian said:
			
		

> I probably know more about Air traffic control than you "ammo tech."    I've been in ATC towers and I'm a pilot. I wasn't talking about anything going on in this thread, but I'm just aware of how complex the ATC job is and I'm just hoping the Air force are as good at training new people as Nav Canada is. I'm currently in the application process for both the civilian and military ATC jobs.



And I probably know more about ammo than you, how is that relevant?  I would like to know where I mentioned anything about your knowledge of air traffic control?
I specifically mentioned infantry and the military, things I'm pretty sure I know more about than you.  I was hoping that you could make the link between these two things and the people, institutions, cultures I was referring to later on in the same sentence.  If you couldn't, then I suggest boning up on reading comprehension before your CFAT.
As well if you weren't talking about anything going on in this thread then how do you explain this:

Garry:  The "ribbing" will get worse when you get on Squadron, and much worse if you ever make it to the Mess.
You:  Why? Friendly ribbing I can see, but I would be disappointed if experienced AEC weren't professional and helpful to the new people. I'm expecting alot more maturity than what you see with privates and drill sargeants starting in the infantry.

That line is the one that I and several others have issues with.  I am still waiting for you (an aspiring officer and leader) to explain your opinion about infantry considering you have no experience with things military. 

Another question, why did you put ammo tech in quotes?  You do know that it is a trade right?

BTW, Garry congrats on your retirement, enjoy it!


----------



## strongchristian (31 Jul 2005)

I'm sorry you still have so many issues with it, I already explained myself and I don't give a crap anymore. Thanks Judy for the informative PM.


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Jul 2005)

> Why? Friendly ribbing I can see, but I would be disappointed if experienced AEC weren't professional and helpful to the new people. I'm expecting alot more maturity than what you see with privates and drill sargeants starting in the infantry.



'Beg your pardon?

Listen, meltdown waiting to happen, until you understand what a Sgt. is I suggest that you zip it.

Some of us have earned the privilege, to fill our profile, with the rank and trade that you so confidently criticize.

dileas

tess


----------



## AmmoTech90 (31 Jul 2005)

strongchristian said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you still have so many issues with it, I already explained myself and I don't give a crap anymore. Thanks Judy for the informative PM.



You've explained nothing.  But feel free to continue making unsubstantiated statements.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Jul 2005)

strongchristian I suggest you read the Forum Guidelines, especially the part about respect between users. You have not shown that so this is your freebie. Once more and you get a Verbal.

*Expectation of Respect between Users

All visitors, regardless of age, rank or experience are to be treated as equal unless their conduct dictates otherwise. That means the veteran servicemember and the green private are to assume that they have as much to benefit from the other as they have to offer the other until a reason to contrary is made known. Age, nor number of years excuses anyone from behaving in a manner that isn't civil and polite.*


----------



## Zoomie (31 Jul 2005)

Soo... About those Air Weapons Controllers.... (I think that was the intent of this topic.)

Has the "hole" been vacated yet in North Bay?


----------



## Judy (31 Jul 2005)

Garry said:
			
		

> Judy,
> 
> Re: dark side. As it happens, in another 12 hours I'll be neither. After 28 years, I'm retiring- this is my last shift.
> 
> ...




Garry - Congrats - that's really commendable.  Hope to see you in the mess.


----------



## Judy (31 Jul 2005)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Soo... About those Air Weapons Controllers.... (I think that was the intent of this topic.)
> 
> Has the "hole" been vacated yet in North Bay?



Not yet Zoomie - not for awhile.  They have to run dual ops for awhile - to get people qualified on the new system above ground, while still running the one below ground.  The date is always being pushed back - as per usual! 

And yes - my topic seems to have been lost. Oh well - no replies from anyone air weapons anyway.


----------



## Air4ce (4 Aug 2005)

Garry said:
			
		

> Judy,
> 
> Re: dark side. As it happens, in another 12 hours I'll be neither. After 28 years, I'm retiring- this is my last shift.
> 
> ...



Garry,

You retired?  What no message? When was the party?  First Josee leaves and now you are gone.  There's no pretty faces left in the tower.  Good luck at your new job as a "switch monkey" (I was talking to Getch).

Rob D. aka Air4ce


----------



## Garry (5 Aug 2005)

Hey Rob!

Was wondering who "Air4ce" was  

Message must have gone out, been getting loads of calls and e-mails, but I think those things are primarily off Wing messages.

We were sad to lose Hozer, she was a breath of fresh air for sure.

and thanks, I'll be around.

Cheers-Garry


----------



## angelbear (17 Aug 2005)

The hole is still fully operational...in fact i had a tour less than 4 weeks ago!!!


----------

